
EU charges Google over Android - 925dk
https://euobserver.com/digital/133134
======
petepete
Someone'd better re-open browserchoice.eu, because that went brilliantly,
didn't it?

Also, how is Android different to iOS in this regard? Other than nobody can
really create alternative browsers in Apple's ecosystem.

